# GRAPEFRUIT SEED EXTRACT QUESTIONS



## 22546 (Jul 3, 2006)

HEY. First of all, I experience severe symptoms of bloating accompanied by belching and gas. The bloating is irritating and has led to some weight loss and general quality of life decreases.I am considering taking Grapefruit Seed Extract. Please tell me how this works and if there are any bad side effects.Also, CAN SOMEONE RECOMMEND A GOOD DOSAGE AND A GOOD BRAND OF GSE?? I DON'T KNOW HOW TO PICK!


----------



## 17460 (Dec 31, 2005)

If you do a search on the board, you'll find some prior posts about GSE. I have used Nutribiotic GSE 125 mg capsules (High Potency) (one with every meal) with good results due to several posts by Talissa...


----------



## 14217 (Feb 23, 2006)

There is a very long thread in this forum on GSE. The title is Took 20 the GSE works for me. It has really great information and is more than worth the time to read it.I think Nutribiotic is a good brand. The dosage really depends on what you have. What tests have you had done? Small intestine bacterial overgrowth can be a factor in IBS for some people. GSE would work well for that.I have bloating too so I understand how you feel about it.Stokes


----------



## 22546 (Jul 3, 2006)

I have bloating, belching, gas, especially after food. The bloating persists throughout the day, slowly subsiding as no food is consumed. The symptoms are terrible. It is not a bacterial overgrowth, this is for sure. My doctor thinks that it is caused by anxiety and stress.Please tell me if grapefruit seed extract can reduce bloating and if so, what dosage and brand should I buy?


----------



## 14217 (Feb 23, 2006)

Nutribiotic is a good brand. I know you can get it at the Vitamin Shoppe.I can't say for sure that it will help bloating. From what I know, bloating can come from a lot of different things. I think you will have to go through trial and error to find out what works for you.You can buy GSE in drops or capsules. The drops are very bitter.As for the dosage, if you get capsules, I think they come in 125mg. I would start with 2 capsules per day at different times. I would start by taking them with meals. Then gradually increase the number of capsules depending on how you feel. At one point, I was taking 10 capsules a day, in divided doses. So you'll have to experiment to see how it is working for you.Fennel tea or capsules has helped some people with bloating. There is a web site called Help for IBS. Here is the link: ../. There is some information on this site about bloating, diet, etc.There is a separate forum on this board called Managing Anxiety and Depression. I'm sure you could find some useful information there.Hope this helps, Stokes


----------



## 19836 (Aug 30, 2006)

A freind of mine recommended this site www.allhealthtrends.com - I haven't been able to find better pricing on GSE items. Hope this helps. I can't decide whether to start with the capsules or the liquid, I hear the liquid taste terrible, but I have problems swallowing pills. Any suggestions?Christine


----------

